# Spurs Waive 3 players



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

link


> SAN ANTONIO, TX (Oct. 26, 2006) -- The San Antonio Spurs announced today that they have waived guards Melvin Sanders and Charles Lee and forward Jamar Smith.
> Sanders, who saw action in 16 games for the Spurs last season, appeared in four preseason contests where he averaged 4.0 points and 1.0 rebounds in 9.8 minutes. The 6-3 Lee had 2.7 points and 1.2 assists in six preseason games. Smith averaged 3.0 points and 2.2 rebounds in five preseason contests.
> 
> The Spurs roster stands at 14.


that leaves one roster spot open. i think they would have kept around sanders unless they have someone specific in mind to take his spot. perhaps they want to make a run at rose, though i doubt it. who else could fill up that last spot?


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

What are the latest news on James White?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> who else could fill up that last spot?


Iverson? :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I hear VanHorn is looking for a spot to settle in....


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Zuca said:


> What are the latest news on James White?


0 minutes played, 0-0 FGs, 0-0 FTs, 0-0 3PTs, 0 Rebounds, 0 Assists, 0 Turnovers, 0 Steals, 0 blocks.

he has been on the inactive list since he got here.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

xray said:


> Iverson? :biggrin:



If the spurs picked up Iverson ,you`dbe guaranteed a ring ...case closed


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

I didn't even know that Charles Lee and Jamar Smith were on the team. Maybe Devin Brown? He just got cut by the Jazz didn't he?


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

he did, but i doubt the spurs will pick him up again


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

the last spot went to white. we dont have an open spot right now.


----------



## ez8o5 (Aug 22, 2002)

does popovich see something special in white?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> 0 minutes played, 0-0 FGs, 0-0 FTs, 0-0 3PTs, 0 Rebounds, 0 Assists, 0 Turnovers, 0 Steals, 0 blocks.
> 
> he has been on the inactive list since he got here.


no dunk contest for him this All-Star game :no:


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> no dunk contest for him this All-Star game :no:



hes still could do it, hakim warrick did.


----------



## ez8o5 (Aug 22, 2002)

hopefully he can replace ty thomas *crosses fingers*


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

ez8o5 said:


> hopefully he can replace ty thomas *crosses fingers*


I'm pretty sure has to actually step foot on an NBA floor first.:biggrin:


----------

